# Canadian f^&*%ng immigration!



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Some of u may know Im emigrating to Canada, well thats the plan.

So, this is for anyone considering it.

1. You have a country that admits its underpopulated
2. A country screaming out for professional people, especially medical people (wifey has been a nurse for 14 years and a nurse practitioner for 12 months & just got a distinction in her Masters in Nurse Practitioning - worth mucho points for immigrating)
3. A country that has our Queen as head of state still.

Yet, when you apply they come back with 36 months, yup you read right 3 years! processing time. I recently joined a site/forums for people emigrating and some people are being quoted 42 months now. Lucky for us we applied summer 05 then and got 36 months :roll:

I mean, why? How many Brits apply (they have regional processing offices so London only deals with the UK)?

Sorry, just been chasing them recently and getting frustrated. I may not be selling the car in April after all Andy, ill know in a couple of weeks, it may be August 08 at this rate, grrr!

Its a great place, fantastic opportunities and I fully support a points system to ensure you dont get a country full of lazy, spunging people (sound familiar?) but for f*&^s sake, 3 years!

Its worth it but damn frustrating.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Never mind Rich it could be worse you could be stuck here for ever like the rest of us  Just make sure you keep that car clean


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Look on the bright side, If you stayed in this country you could wait that long to get a hospital appointment. :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Ive become more frustrated as one of the lads from footy was inspired to apply to Oz cos we chatted about me applying to Canada and hes just got his Visa though, in under 12 months, they will take any old riff raff



GoingTTooFast said:


> Look on the bright side, If you stayed in this country you could wait that long to get a hospital appointment. :wink:


rofl


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

What do you plan to do for a living once your living in Canada?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Dotti said:


> What do you plan to do for a living once your living in Canada?


As little as is humanly possible. And believe me, as far as doing nothing is concerned, im a chuffin expert. Ill be semi retired as ive been sneaking cash away for sometime, ever since I became hacked off with this dump, so just a little casual business, anything with zero motorways and no suits.

Plus Nurse Practitioners get very well paid out there so wifey can keep me for a change.  . Mind you, ill be giving sports cars up, getting a pick up and arsing about in canoes instead.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Dotti said:


> What do you plan to do for a living once your living in Canada?


Hes going to be a Lumber jack :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > What do you plan to do for a living once your living in Canada?
> ...


Took the thoughts right out my head 

Nice one Leg hope everything goes to plan for you  :wink: .


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Hes going to be a Lumber jack :lol: :lol:












:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

thejepster said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Hes going to be a Lumber jack :lol: :lol:
> ...


Err, whats wrong with wearing girlies undies?


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Leg said:


> Err, whats wrong with wearing girlies undies?


They chafe a bit.

Apparently.


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Leg said:


> Err, whats wrong with wearing girlies undies?


Nowt I s'pose... as I hear it's quite common up in Leeds...[smiley=gossip.gif] summat to do with the cold apparently :lol: :wink:

Was listening to Chris Evans the other night on my way home and he was going on about men wearing tights.... more common than you'd have thought!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

thejepster said:


> men wearing tights.... more common than you'd have thought!


... Over their heads and previously worn by their granny


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I might give Canadian immigration a quick call and hurry things up for you.

I can't fucking wait for you to go, to be honest.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jampott said:


> I might give Canadian immigration a quick call and hurry things up for you.
> 
> I can't fucking wait for you to go, to be honest.


Aww your so nice, thats really nice of you. You know your so nice I think ill get a TT when I get there just so I can stay here with you. I was already impressed by your intelligent and witty posts but now you have shown how much you care I'm even more determined to be bestest buddies with you even though I didnt care before that post. And to be so excited for me even though we arent friends, restores my faith in human nature it does, nearly.

Just goes to show you cant believe what people say or take 1st impressions.

EDIT : Coudnt help it, I just had to tell everyone how nice you are, top man! Im off to play footy now, c u later mate. Oh im nearly filling up im so emotional.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Leg said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I might give Canadian immigration a quick call and hurry things up for you.
> ...


A simple, witty retort would have been sufficient.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jampott said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


lol


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Dotti said:


> thejepster said:
> 
> 
> > men wearing tights.... more common than you'd have thought!
> ...


It's gotta do it for someone :twisted:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Canada has enough dullards. :wink:

You will be back once the novelty wears off. Sooner or later. You will romanticise about the things that you think piss you off about this country now, when you finally realise what a dull, dull nation Canada is in terms of people. And it will never be the same again when you do finally come back.

Remember these words. 

Oh, you aren't going just yet. Still time to change your mind...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

garyc said:


> Canada has enough dullards. :wink:
> 
> You will be back once the novelty wears off. Sooner or later. You will romanticise about the things that you think piss you off about this country now, when you finally realise what a dull, dull nation Canada is in terms of people. And it will never be the same again when you do finally come back.
> 
> ...


Ahh do I defend Canada or slag Britain off, hmmm, choices, choices.

Its all too easy to do either, lets ask for positive comments about the UK and see how far we get. Health, education, foreign policy, the police, transport infrastructure, tax, fuel, freedom, outdoors, friendly people, nanny government, international opinion of the country, baring its anus to the USA, getting on the property ladder - pick a subject, any subject.


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

Don't listen to them Leg. It will definitely be worth it.

I still miss the UK on occasion and will be going back (hopefully at age 60), but your money goes a lot further over here.

After all, we don't work because we like it, it is the oppurtunities that the salary allows for.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

with you on this Leg - glad to be long gone from the UK.

Although, Im still proud of being British, just cannot hack living there.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Jae said:


> with you on this Leg - glad to be long gone from the UK.
> 
> Although, Im still proud of being British, just cannot hack living there.
> 
> Just my opinion.


Funnily enough thats how I feel. I just think im proud of being from a Britain that no longer exists. Shame really.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

yup, exactly!!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> pick a subject, any subject.


OK.

Pubs. Ones with real people...having a pint with some good mates.

Growing apart from real friends purely by virtue of having less and less to talk about and connect about.

A proper sunday roast.

Supporting your team in your sport, with like-minded folk.

Xmas Day with the family.

Elderly and sick parents being a long way away.

Endng up with an esturine <<kineedian>> accent and saying things are 'neat'.

British music and the performing arts.

It will be these little things that will assume greater importance over time and exponentially the further you are from home.

It is only my lone view of course that these are the things that will be on your mind long after the thrill of cheap property, cars and the great outdoors start to wane. But I believe they will quickly become the norm. These are all Good Things but not the only things.

Still, you'll have to get to like the French. :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

garyc said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > pick a subject, any subject.
> ...


Err, is that it? Not really a strong case is it? :?

Pubs - dont go often, full of dickheads mostly
Friends - ill still have Jampott. Actually ive got quite a few friends in Halifax, Nova Scotia and Ottowa. No doubt ill do what I do here, and rarely see them as they live all of 3 miles away and we never get round to it (like most people)
Sunday roast - wifey makes it
Footy - only support England. My Dad played semi pro when I was a kid so I supported his team and never formed an allegiance to a club side. Its on cable anyway.
Xmas day - im sick of her family coming up on xmas day morning and not fucking off till 10pm, glad to be rid of em
Elderly - good, my brother and her sister can step up for a change, im sick of everything being dumped on us 'because we are the eldest'. Im not here to babysit old people, ive got my own life and family to look after and enjoy
Music and performing arts - Brit music is the best, no question, thank fuk for tours, the internet and cable eh.

Ive left accent as I agree, route is 'root' not 'rowt' ffs. But hey its a small price to pay.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Not a People Person are we? :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

garyc said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Not anymore, have been for years, time to put me and mine first. Frankly Jampott is such a nice guy who needs more than him as a friend. He will deny it but we have become quite close.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

My Uncle and Aunt moved to Northern Cypress two years ago with the intention of never coming back. They spent the two year build up to leaving slagging off everything to do with this country. When the dream went sour (essentially island-itis, but there were other factors) they came home (even richer than when they left, thanks to Turkey's 30% interest rates). Now they're back, all the things about Britain that were so bad they had to leave seem to have mysteriously disappeared... the grass is always greener.

I agree that living your life in a big city in Britain can be depressing, but there are many beautiful parts of this country that I'd move to before I considered upping sticks and going half-way round the globe.... just my humble you understand...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Awe, Tim's such a pushover. A little jampott goes a very long way. :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

My friend was back in the UK last week. He moved to Canada 12 months ago from Italy. He has lived in England, France, Germany and Italy......... he just loves Canada, recon's it to be the best place on the planet.

He has more friends, works less hours, spends less on living and has all four seasons............

Be patient Rich and go for it. You could always do what he has done and get yourself sponsered by getting a job first? No chance of a transfer? All he needed was to have been working with the company that took him over for 12 months prior to the relocation?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

ObiWan said:


> My friend was back in the UK last week. He moved to Canada 12 months ago from Italy. He has lived in England, France, Germany and Italy......... he just loves Canada, recon's it to be the best place on the planet.
> 
> He has more friends, works less hours, spends less on living and has all four seasons............
> 
> Be patient Rich and go for it. You could always do what he has done and get yourself sponsered by getting a job first? No chance of a transfer? All he needed was to have been working with the company that took him over for 12 months prior to the relocation?


We had hoped not to, my intention was to get the residency, go out there, buy an RV, tour for 3 months, buy a house, spend 6 months doing it up whilst Helen got a job and then start or buy a little business.

However, Ive just been on the phone with 2 agencies out there who place IT Solutions sales people. If I have to work for a while before I can put the plan in place, so be it. Helens not up for getting a job remotely though, it is a lot of hassle and she would get totally stressed by it.

Plus ive finally made contact with the Nova Scotian Nomination Board and theres still a chance we will get nominated and be able to go next summer, small chance but hey, you have to hope eh.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Leg said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > My friend was back in the UK last week. He moved to Canada 12 months ago from Italy. He has lived in England, France, Germany and Italy......... he just loves Canada, recon's it to be the best place on the planet.
> ...


Yehh, if its worth having its worth fighting for. Pleased to see that you are not excluding any options though, I know how badly you want it


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Leg said:


> Plus ive finally made contact with the Nova Scotian Nomination Board and theres still a chance we will get nominated and be able to go next summer, small chance but hey, you have to hope eh.


My wife is from Truro NS, we`re heading out there in a few years, probably not Truro though.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Wolfsburger said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Plus ive finally made contact with the Nova Scotian Nomination Board and theres still a chance we will get nominated and be able to go next summer, small chance but hey, you have to hope eh.
> ...


Very, very nice park in Truro, plenty of waterfalls. Heres a pic I took...










Went there and then stayed at The Train Station Inn (which is a really cool hotel where the rooms are carriages and guards vans converted - http://www.trainstation.ca/main.html) in Tatamagouche on the way to NB.

We favour the Wolfville/Kentville area but nearer Halifax might be better for Helens work. Stayed in Annapolis Royal for a couple of days in Autumn 04, proper ghost town a that time of year!


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Simple formula

Jampott + Leg= ??? :roll: :wink:

_ + _ = ++

Or is it the other way round, I can never remember :lol:


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Leg said:


> We had hoped not to, my intention was to get the residency, go out there, buy an RV, tour for 3 months, buy a house, spend 6 months doing it up whilst Helen got a job and then start or buy a little business.
> 
> However, Ive just been on the phone with 2 agencies out there who place IT Solutions sales people. If I have to work for a while before I can put the plan in place, so be it. Helens not up for getting a job remotely though, it is a lot of hassle and she would get totally stressed by it.
> 
> Plus ive finally made contact with the Nova Scotian Nomination Board and theres still a chance we will get nominated and be able to go next summer, small chance but hey, you have to hope eh.


Fingers crossed it works out for you fella, spent a short time in Ontario for a friend's wedding, so understand why you fell in love with the place!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We have friends who have been out in Kittimat (middle of nowhere) BC for a year now. He works for Alcan and went from working here to there in a very short time.Jen loves the lifestyle much friendlier and more involved in the local community.Just the odd bear wandering by to scare you at times though.Its amazing what you can do with a webcam and MSN messenger.


----------

